# any la grange riders here?



## stickystuff (Mar 7, 2007)

staying in sm first two weeks of may. was thinking of bringing the bike and meeting up with you guys at 6:30. what the low down on the rides? any good weekend rides 50-60 miles?


----------



## hithisisjoe (Sep 15, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

some of those guys are crazy fast.:thumbsup:


----------

